# Sigh



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

http://6abc.com/news/family-identifies-man-shot-killed-by-officer-in-mayfair/436792/

Condensed Version...

Man (African American) pulled over at 2:45 am for driving without headlights.

Police see gun. Ask man to step out.

Man goes for gun. Police shoot and kill him.

Man has priors for attempted murder, gun-related charges, theft and receiving stolen property.

Gun in his possession was stolen in 2013.

*Brown's family and they say they're convinced he was doing nothing wrong when he was stopped by police and they believe the killing was unjustified.*

Another innocent victim....


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow. That's all I can say.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree <sigh>. Here we go again... or still......


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

If there was body camera footage this would not be worth discussing.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

So if blacks are African Americans does that make me a European American? Or American Indian European Irish English American? How Annoying!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm sure the little angel dintdo nuffin wrong...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm sure the little angel dintdo nuffin wrong...


Was good kid!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

With all the talk recently of making all cops wear body cameras, I got to thinking... Wouldn't it be equally useful to put body cameras on all of the blacks who think they are being harassed?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Just when he got his life together, decided to go to college, saved a puppy, helped a little old Lady across the street, and went to Church 3 times a week.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, I heard from my cousin's best friend's ex girlfriend's sister that the cops just left their Klan meeting before they murdered young Mr Brown...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

At this point,attempted murder,stolen gun,huh,WTF was Mr.Brown thinking?.never reach for a firearm when you get pulled over by police.I dont care what race your origin is.don't try to pull a gun on a cop.IDIOT.


----------

